# Fermentation Temp For Pale Ales



## mbd1979 (1/9/06)

Hey guys,

Just cracked open a pale ale (just a kit and kilo) but dry hopped a shitload of fuggles. Turned out great by my standards, nice hoppy aroma and mellow earthy aftertaste.

Trouble is, it's not pale enough to be a pale ale, it's much too clear! Not that I'm worried, but for future reference, what exactly makes pale ale cloudy? Was it a mistake putting it into a secondary for 2 weeks, clearing it up too much? It was quite a slow ferment too, average temp around 17 degrees. Would this have anything to do with producing a crisper, clearer beer?

Cheers,

Matt :beer:


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (1/9/06)

If you want it cloudy just purposely disturb the sediment in the bottle (yuck h34r: ). 

PZ.


----------



## DJR (1/9/06)

Sometimes dryhopping adds haze, not sure how cooper's exactly get it (mostly yeast) but you can get a hazy beer from either suspended proteins (common when using wheat malt and unmalted wheat), yeast that doesn't fall out (particularly german hefeweizen yeast) and dryhopping. Protein and dryhopping is usually called chill haze, because it only happens when the beer is cold.

If you get a bottle of cooper's pale and pour it very carefully it's not very hazy though. 

Wouldn't have much to do with fermentation temperature i'm afraid - just ingredients.


----------



## lou (1/9/06)

On that point 

anyone know whats a good temp to ferment a coopers recultured bottle yeast ?

lou


----------



## Kai (1/9/06)

18-22C. No higher.


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/9/06)

But you can go lower. 

I've fermented it at 15 degrees with no issues. Beer comes up OK too.

Warren -


----------



## jayse (1/9/06)

mbd1979 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just cracked open a pale ale (just a kit and kilo) but dry hopped a shitload of fuggles. Turned out great by my standards, nice hoppy aroma and mellow earthy aftertaste.
> 
> ...



Really pale ale should be very clear if your talking about the beer style itself, I gather when you say pale ale you refer to pale ale being simply a beer that coopers make. The coopers pale ale is very clear also if the yeast is alowed to fall out of suspension. Look at a bottle thats been sitting for a while the beer above the yeast will be clear as a bell untill you open it and pour it out, the yeast they use doesn't stick together well to itself or the bottom of the bottle so as soon as you open it it is roused up.
The trick is to use a similar dusty/powdery yeast and mix it back it the beer from the bottom of the bottle for that classic not so clear coopers pale ale. It still should not be murky or look like muddy water but just slightly cloudy. If you ever get a pint of tap which looks like mud i'd send it back as thats not how it should be served. Lots of places really have no idea how to treat the kegs proberly.

Anyway in a nut shell mix the yeast back up if you want it like a coopers pale ale but remember pale ale is a beer style that is ussually clear. Coopers pale ale is a different kettle of fish unlike most pale ales are served. 




lou said:


> On that point
> 
> anyone know whats a good temp to ferment a coopers recultured bottle yeast ?
> 
> lou



spot on 18c no higher is what I'am lead to believe they they ferment all there ales at so i'd go with that.


Boozed broozed and broken boned.
Jayse


----------



## Mr Bond (1/9/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> But you can go lower.
> 
> I've fermented it at 15 degrees with no issues. Beer comes up OK too.
> 
> Warren -



Yeah totally agree,last one rocked on @ 16c no probs.Any higher than 18 and it can get fruity(read bananas)


----------



## Adamt (1/9/06)

As far as the temperature for Coopers yeast goes; over about 22C the beer develops the aroma and taste of ripe bananas. Yum yum.

Edit: Brau; SNAP!


----------



## mbd1979 (1/9/06)

jayse said:


> mbd1979 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


----------



## mbd1979 (1/9/06)

DJR said:


> Sometimes dryhopping adds haze, not sure how cooper's exactly get it (mostly yeast) but you can get a hazy beer from either suspended proteins (common when using wheat malt and unmalted wheat), yeast that doesn't fall out (particularly german hefeweizen yeast) and dryhopping. Protein and dryhopping is usually called chill haze, because it only happens when the beer is cold.
> 
> If you get a bottle of cooper's pale and pour it very carefully it's not very hazy though.
> 
> Wouldn't have much to do with fermentation temperature i'm afraid - just ingredients.




Thanks for the info mate. Not much yeast in the bottles either. I think the little haze I have comes from the dry hopping. Has worked out well.

So given this, are there any beer styles where dry hopping is not recommended (due to haze)? Pilsners come to mind...although i've only ever done ales so far as can't get the low temps (yet).

cheers everyone


----------



## Snow (12/9/06)

Brauluver said:


> warrenlw63 said:
> 
> 
> > But you can go lower.
> ...



For mine, both Coopers Sparkling Ale and to a lesser extent, the Pale Ale, both exhibit banana aromas, especially when warmed. I have had my best success in reproducing the pale ale by starting off fermentation at 16-18c for the first 2 days, then ramping up to 20c to finish off. 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## devo (12/9/06)

Fingerlickin_B said:


> If you want it cloudy just purposely disturb the sediment in the bottle (yuck h34r: ).
> 
> PZ.



I like sediment :huh:


----------



## RobboMC (12/9/06)

If you just use Brew Enhancer with the Pale Ale kit you get a fairly clear brew. I make this as a 'lawn mower ale'. Often after mowing the lawn the first long neck doesn't even make it out of the garage.
To get a more 'coloured' brew I have used Morgans Caramalt instead of some of the Brew Enhancer, and also amber liquid malt. Add some extra Fuggles or Goldings and use dried English Ale yeast and you get a nicely cloudy beer in the true english pale ale style.


----------

